# 2013 UK Barista Champion John Gordon makes 2013 WBC Semifinal



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Late last night the 2013 UK Barista Champion - John Gordon (Operations Manager at Square Mile Coffee Roasters) - competed in the first round of the 2013 World Barista Championships.

In a routine similar to that crafted in UKBC Regional Heat 3 at Bury St Edmunds and perfected at The London Coffee Festival in London, John wowed the audience both on livestream and those standing around the WBC competition arena at the Melbourne International Coffee Exhibition.

John next competes at 2:05pm Melbourne time (05:05am UK time) on Saturday 25 May.

You can catch up on John's Round One routine (recorded) and view the stream live at http://new.livestream.com/wbc2013/Melbourne2013

We wish John all the best and hope he can make the top 6 finalists who will compete for the title of World Barista Champion on Sunday 26 May.


----------

